# Bringing back a Farmville thread!



## Double N (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay....is it sad that I think this is just the cutest thing out there?

I hop on FB....and I get so excited when I see "so and so found a baby calf on their farm and it needs to be adopted"

I LOVE it! That's how I got almost all of my animals! 

So....anyone else on here still play (I found an older thread, but just wanted to see who's still around and active in it!)?

Look me up! Jennifer Hrovat-Colvin 

The pic of me that I have up there is one of me (and sister in law and her friend) standing by the Merryl Lynch bull in New York City.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

I play. Not to much but I play a bit.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 3, 2010)

i play - havent gotten into cafeworld ...yet! no, seriously FV is enough. im adopting penguins at the moment when they become available.


----------



## Double N (Jan 3, 2010)

Donna, can you add me?

And aren't the penguins hysterical? I have the sound on (no FV music, but just the animal and regular sounds). My husband is like "What the hell is that?" I told him it was my penguin.


----------



## BethM (Jan 4, 2010)

Penguins? How do you get the penguins? I want!

I play Farmville quite a bit. I was getting bored with it, and about to quit playing, when they introduced the Crop Mastery. Now I play like a crazy person, because I'm ocd and want to collect the crop mastery awards.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 4, 2010)

you have to adopt the penguin from someone who has it wander onto their farm.

I was / am addicted...haven't played really in two days because my family started playing Eve Online ($5 trial for one month) - but I hope to get back to FV later this week.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 4, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> you have to adopt the penguin from someone who has it wander onto their farm.


it was the same with the lambs - managed to get a couple of them the same way. the penguins are soooo cute tho'


----------



## BethM (Jan 4, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > you have to adopt the penguin from someone who has it wander onto their farm.
> ...


Hopefully I will be able to get them! I got several lambs from the Christmas present thing, I think I got about 5, plus some calves and a bunch of baby turkeys that way. Haven't seen a penguin, yet, I'll keep looking!


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Jan 4, 2010)

I play Farmville, Farmtown and Yoville. Like Farmville because the animals are useful while remaining alive. That's my kind of farm. Feel guilty because they're tightly penned together though know they're just digital animals.
Having lots of fun in Yoville meeting new people.


----------



## BunnyBunch (Jan 4, 2010)

I play Farmville too and am so addicted! I love the animal sounds and that I can adopt all those animals and yet it doesn't take up anymore room : )


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 4, 2010)

it's the 'harvesting' that i like - all this collecting ice cubes and brushing reindeer


----------



## Double N (Jan 4, 2010)

OK! So all of your other FV addicts....can you add me, too? 

I'll send you stuff! Promise!!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 5, 2010)

I love FarmVille! Before discovering how great it is I was obsessed with FarmTown, but I stopped playing because it's not nearly as awesome in my opinion. I really like that you can adopt your farm animals (all mine were adopted or gifts from neighbors) and interact with them in a digital way. 

I also really enjoy FishVille and PetVille! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> I love FarmVille! Before discovering how great it is I was obsessed with FarmTown, but I stopped playing because it's not nearly as awesome in my opinion. I really like that you can adopt your farm animals (all mine were adopted or gifts from neighbors) and interact with them in a digital way.
> 
> I also really enjoy FishVille and PetVille! :biggrin2:



OMG were not friends on Facebook crazy... We should hook up I never talk to you anymore


----------



## BunnyBunch (Jan 5, 2010)

we should add each other as neighbors. i'm on FB as Sandra David. one of the buns is there too (i kow crazy right) as Lily le flop.


----------



## BethM (Jan 5, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I love FarmVille! Before discovering how great it is I was obsessed with FarmTown, but I stopped playing because it's not nearly as awesome in my opinion. I really like that you can adopt your farm animals (all mine were adopted or gifts from neighbors) and interact with them in a digital way.
> 
> I also really enjoy FishVille and PetVille! :biggrin2:



I also used to do FarmTown, but stopped after getting into FarmVille. I think the graphics and animations are SO much better! Plus, I always hated int FarmTown how the animals aren't anything more than decorations. What's even the point of wasting productive space on your farm for them?!? 

FarmVille is WAY better.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2010)

BunnyBunch wrote:


> we should add each other as neighbors. i'm on FB as Sandra David. one of the buns is there too (i kow crazy right) as Lily le flop.



I added you


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 5, 2010)

RO Facebook Group Join it! Add me! Just make sure to tell me you're from RO.  

:bunnydance:


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2010)

*Raises hand* I admit, that i Becca Ibbs am a farmille addict. :']
So obsessed with it LOL!!!

Add me :]


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 8, 2010)

I am not as addicted to it as I was because it is so slow on my computer now but I do go on everyday. Add me, Samantha Lykins My display picture is of a cat (Pitten) in a shereff's hat xD That is Shereff Pitten to you!

Edit: Might I add I also play Happy Pets, Happy Aquarium, Island Paradise, Fish World, Fishville, Petville, Country Life, Jungle Extreme, Fish Life, Pet Society, Animal Paradise, Sunshine Ranch, Barn Buddy, Fantasy Farm *deep breath* and whatever else ones I have forgot.


----------



## myLoki (Jan 8, 2010)

Farmville has a lop eared bunny! AHHHHH!

t.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 8, 2010)

I KNOW!!!!!! But it is to expensive. Grr.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 8, 2010)

I only have 4 FV$$ I need 9 to buy a bunny


----------



## Double N (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought the lop! She's flipping adorable!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 9, 2010)

Double N wrote:


> I just bought the lop! She's flipping adorable!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

Poohy on you Jenn, POOHY on you!


----------



## Double N (Jan 9, 2010)

You'll have to visit my farm and give her luvin's.

I did spend all of my FV cash to do so! lol


----------



## BethM (Jan 9, 2010)

I got two of the lop bunnies this morning! Very cute, and the animation looks like they're thumping! 

It did cost me almost all of my farm cash to buy them.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 9, 2010)

You'll probably be able to gift the lop's soon. My friend Erika was mad because she spent all of her money on a lamb and I think you can get them else where now.

I have $1 left after buying lop.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 10, 2010)

I started a Farmville thread on the RO facebook page so we can easily add each other. :biggrin2:


----------



## Double N (Jan 10, 2010)

What a good idea! I'm all out of invites for today... 

I'll make sure to check tomorrow!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 15, 2010)

I need more FarmVille neighbors. :tears2: Plus a lot of you RO folks are just generally awesome so it would be cool to have ya as FB friends. I think I sent invites to all of you in this thread, if not you can always ad me! Erika Malone, my profile pic is of me (a redhead) smiling at my rattum named Zee.


----------



## BethM (Jan 15, 2010)

Erika, I sent you a friend request. If you accept, go ahead and send me a Farmville neighbor request! I love getting new neighbors!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 15, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I need more FarmVille neighbors. :tears2: Plus a lot of you RO folks are just generally awesome so it would be cool to have ya as FB friends. I think I sent invites to all of you in this thread, if not you can always ad me! Erika Malone, my profile pic is of me (a redhead) smiling at my rattum named Zee.


hi erika ive done the same as beth! cute ratty btw - have had these wonderful rodents myself. sadly hubby put his foot down and said no more rats.....so i got rabbits instead:biggrin2: he likes these!


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2010)

Me and my friend have a little farmville war going on, we're both trying to beat each other and we're going backwards and forwards LOL, its so funny, its fun though because it gives us somethin to work towards - but its so frustrating! 
I'm nearly on level 36 omggg.. i love farmville!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 17, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Erika, I sent you a friend request. If you accept, go ahead and send me a Farmville neighbor request! I love getting new neighbors!


Beth is a GREAT neighbor to have...


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2010)

^ Yeah! 
Beth your on a really high level! 
And she always sends gifts


----------

